# replacement struts/shocks for sentra



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

I am looking to replace my shocks/struts (100k miles). I am choosing between Kyb GR2 - $55, Monroe S-T - $55 and OEM Nissan - $80. Qualities that I look for:

Like new Sentra OEM ride quality
Soft on potholes
Longetivity
Don't care about performance (like AGX)

Should I invest xtra $$$ for Nissan struts/shocks? Things I've head about GR-2: too stiff for stock spring, Monroe - crappy?? (all subjective).

Also what other parts should I replace? all 4 mounts? anything else?

My car sounds so cheap when driving on bad roads, I just want new car handling quality back.

Thank you


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

what model you got? i got KYB to replace front(also lowered) on my b12 and im impressed with ride quality, i havnt used the KYB with stock springs so i cant help you there..i'd say KYB all the way though man get 4 new ones replace them all..youve done it before right?


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

I have no experiance with the GR2 but they are designed to be used with the stock springs. I would choose between the GR2 and the OEM. I still think that you are missing out on a good thing by not going better then stock on the struts/shocks. The Koni are actually smoother then the AGX's and give a great ride with the stock springs. They cost 120 a piece but they are great springs. AGX's are a little harsher then stock. Don't equate high performance with harshness. That is clearly not the case with the Koni's.


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks. I looked up Koni Yellows. They're around $120 like you said, I can't afford to spend $500 on shox. Is it a really bad idea if I buy 2 front Koni's $240 + 2 rear Gr2s $90? ( I know you're not supposed to mismatch susp, is there any danger to doing that?)

Should I stay away from Tocikos?


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

The KYB Gr2 struts are your best bet since your keeping the stock springs. Their just oem replacements, so they should maintain the stock ride qualities. Also if i'm not mistaken they have a lifetime warranty...


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks everyone. How would my car ride with AGX w/stock springs on softest setting? Someone is selling 4 barely used for cheap.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Pretty stiff ride. I didn't notice much difference between stock springs/AGX and stiff springs/AGX. This was at softest settings.


----------

